# How to burn .iso files on a Mac?



## i am yujin (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey, I just downloaded a file  and I'm wondering how would i go burning it?

I tried just opening the .iso file and clicking burn but that doesn't seem to work.

O yeah, I'm using toast.


----------



## mightyjlr (Apr 19, 2003)

i don't think we can discuss these things here


----------



## Androo (Apr 19, 2003)

Internet?


----------



## symphonix (Apr 20, 2003)

I can think of plenty of times I've legitimately downloaded and burned an ISO file. Most distributions of Linux, for example, are downloaded as an ISO. Ditto for all the other open-source systems.

So, I'd suggest we can give Yujin the benefit of the doubt here. Remember, kiddies, that piracy gets in the way of software development and makes it hard on an industry that is already pretty tough. Enough said.

If you just pick the ISO file and choose burn, all you'll get is a disc with the ISO file on it.

You can use the Disk Copy utility in /Applications/Utilities. Open it, and select File -> Burn Image.

You can also use the commercial program Toast, if you happen to have it.


----------



## ksv (Apr 20, 2003)

The easiest way to do it in Toast is to hold down the mouse button on the 'Other' button and select ISO 9660 from the list.


----------



## fryke (Apr 20, 2003)

You can also choose Image file in Toast. *.iso files are images of CD-ROMs.


----------



## mightyjlr (Apr 20, 2003)

i can't give him the benefit of the doubt because he origionally asked how to burn a playstation game... notice how he edited his post.


----------



## i am yujin (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mightyjlr _
> *i can't give him the benefit of the doubt because he origionally asked how to burn a playstation game... notice how he edited his post. *


yeah...but now you're ruining it!


----------



## adambyte (Apr 20, 2003)

lol. Foiled again! Bah!


----------



## symphonix (Apr 21, 2003)

Ahhh, well it didn't say that when I read the message. *Sigh*


----------



## sNYperfYre (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *The easiest way to do it in Toast is to hold down the mouse button on the 'Other' button and select ISO 9660 from the list. *



I don't think you want to do that.  That well burn it in a 9660 format, you want to choose "Image".


----------



## onan (Apr 21, 2003)

And should you be curious, the commandline answer to this question is "hdiutil burn {filename}".


----------



## ksv (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sNYperfYre _
> *I don't think you want to do that.  That well burn it in a 9660 format, you want to choose "Image". *



Yea, that's right. This incredible weather is having strange effects on me


----------



## i am yujin (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sNYperfYre _
> *I don't think you want to do that.  That well burn it in a 9660 format, you want to choose "Image". *


yeah i think i tried that before..
all it came out was the file.iso in the CD..=[


----------



## Schelry (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there. I have a mac mini 4Gb/320Gb running Snow Leopard OsX v. 10.6.2 and was wondering if I could get you to restate these directions for Snow Leopard? I did go into Disk Utility but don't see a "disk copy" option, and i do see how i can burn to a cd, but i thought the great thing about the .iso's was that you could "burn" an image of it on your desktop and both store and run multiple cd images from your hard disk. Am I mistaken? I tried to first create an image that i would then burn the .iso onto, but it would not permit me to create an empty image. i'm lost.
Thanks,
Michele

my system info:
Hardware Overview:

  Model Name:	Mac mini
  Model Identifier:	Macmini3,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:	2.53 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache:	3 MB
  Memory:	4 GB
  Bus Speed:	1.07 GHz
  Boot ROM Version:	MM31.00AD.B00
  SMC Version (system):	1.35f1


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 28, 2009)

If you want to burn an ISO image to a CD-R/RW or DVD-R/RW, simply open "Disk Utility," drag the .ISO image file into the left-hand sidebar, click on the ISO image in the left-hand sidebar, then click the "Burn" icon at the top of the Disk Utility window.

If you wish to mount an ISO image on your desktop (like any other disk image), simply double-click the ISO image file.  You can also perform the above steps, but instead of pressing "Burn," you would press "Mount."

If you wish to create an ISO image from a CD or DVD, insert the CD or DVD, then open "Disk Utility."  Highlight the CD or DVD you wish to make an image of, then select "File > New > Disk Image from [CD or DVD name]" where [CD or DVD name] is the name of the CD or DVD you inserted.  You would choose "DVD/CD master" for the "Image Format" when prompted.  This will create a .CDR image, which is virtually identical to an .ISO.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 29, 2009)

Just follow ElDiabloConCaca's instructions, they are pretty detailed and good. I don't see a reason why you could have a problem?


----------

